

Show HN: Another HTML5 Pomodoro Timer - mhluska
http://timer.red/

======
tugberkk
Hi, good and simple design. Liked it. But when I open the webpage, it is
stopped at 25:00. But if I click to another link like "Short Break", it
suddenly starts. And when I click Reset, it resets but starts again. I
couldn't find how to stop it at 5:00 :)

------
boshea
Pretty cool. You might add a counter to keep track of how many breaks you have
taken, since you usually take a longer break after every four short ones.

